# Installer Linux sur un mac



## charlie1 (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour Bonjour!

J'espère que tous le monde va bien et que la crise financière ne va pas affecé les macs! VIVE LES MACS .

Je pense que ce sujet à été abordé beaucoup de fois mais je n'ai pas réussi à le trouver...Désoler.

Je suis vraiment débutant, j'y connais rien, dans le domaine Linux et du programage. J'ai un macbook:

*2.4GHz*



 			    Processeur  Intel Core 2 Duo
 			    2 Go de DDR3 Mémoire
 			    Disque dur 250 Go
 			    Processeur graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M


De plus, dessus, j'ai installer Windows XP, pour pouvoir jouer à des jeux. Et maintenant, c'est que j'aimerais installer Linux dessus. Mais le truc, c'est que je ne sais pas comment faire du tout. 

J'ai lu qu'il fallait acheter soit VMware Fusion ou soit Parallels Desktop. J'ai acheter les deux.


Et maintenant voilà, j'aurais vraiment besoin d'aide, par exemple me dire où commencé et ou finir, tout en explicant à un débutant...

Merci d'avance!

Je vous souhaite une bonne soirée et j'espère que vous saurez m'aidez.

CHARLES PERRET


----------



## estcethomas (23 Novembre 2008)

comment t'as fais pour installer xp?
tu n'as qu'a faire pareil...
si c'est pour jouer je suppose que tu as fais un dual boot...
donc pour l'install de linux ça dépend de ce que tu veux faire...jouer? dual boot! autre? faut voire! et sinon entre fusion et wmware qui du pareil au même je crois...ce sont tous les deux des logiciels de virtualisation...personnellement j'utilise virtualbox et j'en suis content pour le peu que je fais sur windows...

juste une question: tu comptes installer quoi comme distrib?


----------



## gagarts (23 Novembre 2008)

Salut !
Estcethomas a raison : quel est ton besoin ? 
1- Dual (ou triple) boot ? meilleures performances si tout ton hardware est reconnu
2- Vitrualisation ? moins performant, mais, comme c'est OSX qui fait tourner la config hardware, moins de drivers à trouver (en général !)
En gros : que veux-tu faire sous GNU/Linux ? Quelle distribution as-tu choisi ?
Je pense (comme Estcethomas) que tu as dû faire un dual-boot pour jouer sous Windows... (avec bootcamp, sans doute !)
La méthode est 'un peu' plus compliquée pour faire un triple-boot ceci dit, on trouve d'excellent tutos sur le net !
Si tu ne veux pas faire de 'gros' travaux sous GNU/Linux ou que tu ne sais pas encore quelle distribution choisir, opte pour la virtualisation : plus rapide à mettre en oeuvre, on peut tester plusieurs distro avant d'arrêter un choix définitif et le jour où on n'en veut plus (en général, on veut passer à un triple-boot !  ) on l'enlève en deux clics de souris. Pour cela, les logiciel que tu as acheté (VMWare et Parallels Desktop) sont parfaits (tout comme le logiciel libre [et gratuit] Virtualbox) et devraient répondre à tes besoins.

Voilà, tu as des éléments en mains pour faire ton choix ! rien n'est irréversible, mais il ne faut pas se précipiter ! Comme dirait ntx : viens pas te plaindre si tu perds des données (petit  en passant) : donc pense à sauvegarder, une erreur est si vite arrivée !

N'hésite pas à revenir préciser tes choix, on pourra mieux te guider !
Allez, j'arrête ce post déjà trop long, sinon, on va finir par me modérer !


----------



## charlie1 (24 Novembre 2008)

Merci à vous: gagarts et estcethomas. Vous avez raison, je ne vais pas me précipiter, je vais réfléchir sur quelle distribution je veux installé Linux.

En gros, j'ai acheté un OS X pour faire des photos, films, et la vie social .

Puis, j'ai installé Windows XP par Boot Camp pour les jeux (Counter-strike Source, 1.6, etc...).

Et maintenant j'aimerais installé Linux pour faire du programage. Un ami va m'apprendre. Donc il m'a dit, que je devais installé Linux mais comme j'ai aucune idée de ce que s'est Linux, je suis venu me renseigner sur ce fabluleux forum !

Et je crois que vous m'avez bien aidé ! Merci encore !

Je pense que j'aurais d'autres questions, donc peut-être à bientôt !

Bonne semaine !


CHARLES PERRET


----------



## charlie1 (24 Novembre 2008)

PS: Savez-vous où je pourrais trouver un tutos (sur le net) qui est "gratuit" et qui explique tout de A à Z comment installer Linux sur un mac (OS X) pour un enfant de 3 ans  ?

Merci encore !


----------



## ntx (24 Novembre 2008)

charlie1 a dit:


> Et maintenant j'aimerais installé Linux pour faire du programage. Un ami va m'apprendre. Donc il m'a dit, que je devais installé Linux mais comme j'ai aucune idée de ce que s'est Linux, je suis venu me renseigner sur ce fabluleux forum !


Programmer sur Linux ou sur Mac OSX, c'est pareil : tu installes les outils de développement d'Apple présents sur ton DVD de Mac OSX, ça suffira. Pour débuter pas besoin de Linux, tu diras à ton copain de se renseigner un peu avant de raconter de telles âneries.


----------



## charlie1 (24 Novembre 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Programmer sur Linux ou sur Mac OSX, c'est pareil : tu installes les outils de développement d'Apple présents sur ton DVD de Mac OSX, ça suffira. Pour débuter pas besoin de Linux, tu diras à ton copain de se renseigner un peu avant de raconter de telles âneries.




Salut! Enfaite je me suis peut-être mal expirmé, je suis débutant dans le domaine (j'y connais rien) mais mon copain va m'apprendre des trucs assez hard, avec des terminals, des trucs vachement compliqué et pour cela j'ai besoin d'installé Linux. Donc j'ai beaucoup réfléchi et je me suis dit que j'allais faire une vitualisation avec VMware Fusion ou soit Parallels Desktop (Le quel me diriez-vous de prendre?) et voilà...

Maintenant, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment faire?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## estcethomas (24 Novembre 2008)

mouai...moi avant je programmé sous ubuntu puis maintenant j'opte plus pour osX avec des soft comme codeblock ou autre! et pour le terminal tu sais que osX en à un! franchement sur ce point ça se vaut un peu...

mais bon après si ton pote ne connais que linux...


----------



## charlie1 (25 Novembre 2008)

Ouais... Mais est-ce facile à installe Linux par Ubuntu sur un mac par une virtualisation comme MWare et Parallels Desktop?


Merci d'avance


----------



## claud (25 Novembre 2008)

charlie1 a dit:


> Ouais... Mais est-ce facile à installe Linux par Ubuntu sur un mac par une virtualisation comme MWare et Parallels Desktop?
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance


Avec VMware Fusion 2 j'ai facilement (tout se fait automatiquement) virtualisé Ubuntu 8.04;
j'ai voulu ensuite virtualiser Mandriva 2008 et SUSE Linux 10.1 en principe pris en charge par 
Fusion 2 : échec...


----------



## charlie1 (25 Novembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Avec VMware Fusion 2 j'ai facilement (tout se fait automatiquement) virtualisé Ubuntu 8.04;
> j'ai voulu ensuite virtualiser Mandriva 2008 et SUSE Linux 10.1 en principe pris en charge par
> Fusion 2 : échec...




Ok mais de quoi as-tu besoin? VMware Fusion et quoi d'autres ?


merci d'avance


----------



## claud (25 Novembre 2008)

Tu prends ubuntu 8.04 là :
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/

Tu verifie le mds :
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/MD5SUMS

Tu lis un peu (éventuellement) :http://www.ilv-edition.com/librairie/simple_comme_ubuntu_810.html

Tu graves le CDrom avec Utilitaire de Disque Apple.

Et à la fin de la soirée tu as Ubuntu.

Edit : ce n'est même pas indispensable de graver un CDrom : Fusion se contentera de l'image .iso.


----------



## estcethomas (25 Novembre 2008)

comme l'a dit claud c'est super simple juste besoin de ton logiciel de virtualisation et d'un live cd... et encore... tu peux partir du .iso avec les logiciel de virtualisation!

par contre je te conseil de prendre la 8.10 et pas la 8.04, il y a eu une màj de faite, autant en profiter!


----------



## charlie1 (26 Novembre 2008)

Ok merci c'est cool je vais lire et voir si j'arrive à installer. Petite question: C'est quoi le MDS? Et tu as dis que je devais graver un CDRom avec les Utilitaires d'Apple, je dois prendre tous les Utilitaires, et graver mon CD avec n'importe programme qui grave des CD ?
merci d'avance


----------



## claud (26 Novembre 2008)

1° inutile de graver,l'image .iso sera reconnu par Fusion 2

2° le test md5 verifie que le téléchargement est bon

   -tu ouvres un terminal
   -tu tapes md5
    suivi d'un espace
    tu glisses-déposes l'icone téléchargée dans la fenêtre du terminal
    tu appuies sur la touche "retour"

    tu attends (quelques secondes à quelques minutes)
    tu vois alors une serie de chiffres et de lettres
    qui doit être la même que l'empreinte connue à l'avance

3° la documentation de Fusion 2 dit que ubuntu 8.04 est reconnu ; elle ne dit rien
sur 8.10...Donc essaie 8.10 mais si ça ne marche pas,8.04 marchera.


----------



## charlie1 (26 Novembre 2008)

Okay merci


----------



## charlie1 (29 Novembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> comme l'a dit claud c'est super simple juste besoin de ton logiciel de virtualisation et d'un live cd... et encore... tu peux partir du .iso avec les logiciel de virtualisation!
> 
> par contre je te conseil de prendre la 8.10 et pas la 8.04, il y a eu une màj de faite, autant en profiter!




Re-Bonjour tous le monde!

Donc là, j'ai télécharger Ubuntu version 8.04 et j'ai le logiciel VMware Fusion 2. Qu'es que je dois faire pour installer Linux? Vous m'aviez dit de graver un image de Ubuntu version 8.04 en .iso? Comment dois-je faire?

Merci d'avance !


PS: Sur mon mac, j'ai installer Windows XP avec Boot Camp, est-ce que il y aurait un possibilité de ré-utilisé cette partition ou l'ouvrant avec VMware Fusion (c'est-à-dire que soit je peux l'ouvrir avec Boot Camp ou soit avec VMware Fusion)?


----------



## hotblood (29 Novembre 2008)

Tu peux directement utiliser l'image que t'as téléchargée chez ubuntu ou alors en faire un cd. Tu lances fusion qui va te demander quel OS tu veux installer quelle quantité de mémoire tu veux allouer à ubuntu puis où tu veux le mettre (disque interne ou externe car c'est possible sous linux). Fusion va te créer automatiquement ta partition et il va t'installer ubuntu dessus. Puis il va te proposer de redémarrer la machine virtuelle (pas le mac). Tu installes ensuite les VMWare tools (menu machine virtuelle/Outils) mais ça c'est pour plus tard, je m'emballe. 
voilà, j'ai survolé l'ensemble du taf que tu as à accomplir mais c'est pas la mer à boire.


----------



## charlie1 (29 Novembre 2008)

hotblood a dit:


> Tu peux directement utiliser l'image que t'as téléchargée chez ubuntu ou alors en faire un cd. Tu lances fusion qui va te demander quel OS tu veux installer quelle quantité de mémoire tu veux allouer à ubuntu puis où tu veux le mettre (disque interne ou externe car c'est possible sous linux). Fusion va te créer automatiquement ta partition et il va t'installer ubuntu dessus. Puis il va te proposer de redémarrer la machine virtuelle (pas le mac). Tu installes ensuite les VMWare tools (menu machine virtuelle/Outils) mais ça c'est pour plus tard, je m'emballe.
> voilà, j'ai survolé l'ensemble du taf que tu as à accomplir mais c'est pas la mer à boire.




Moi qui pensait m'y connaître un peu en informatique je suis --> OUT  ! Donc si je résume ma situation:

J'ai fini de télécharger Ubuntu version 8.04 (j'ai mon image .iso sur mon bureau) et j'ai le programme VMware Fusion 2. Dès que j'ouvre VMware Fusion 2, j'arrive sur "Bibliothèque de machines virtuelles", et il y a " BOOT CAMP PARTITION ".

(PS: Est-ce que vous savez si je peux démmarer avec celle-ci sans utiliser BOOT CAMP et avoir les mêmes fichiers que j'ai quand j'ouvres avec BOOT CAMP?)

Ensuite qu'es que je dois faire? 

Mon instinct me dit de cliquer sur " Nouveau " en bas à gauche...  Est-ce juste?

Merci d'avance


----------



## claud (29 Novembre 2008)

charlie1 a dit:


> Mon instinct me dit de cliquer sur " Nouveau " en bas à gauche...  Est-ce juste?


Tu as un bon instinct.L'informatique c'est souvent intuitif.

Edit : De toute façon si tu te trompes tu jetteras à la corbeille une machine virtuelle avortée sans aucun risque !


----------



## gagarts (29 Novembre 2008)

Salut !
Je pense que ce type d'installation te permettra d'avoir accès virtuellement à ta distro (Ubuntu 8.04), mais tu ne pourras pas booter dessus (au démarrage de l'ordi) !
Comme il me semblait que ta demande étais plutôt ce que VMWare Fusion et Parallels Desktop proposent à savoir se servir de la partition Boot-Camp pour virtualiser Win dans OSX...
Mais je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose pour Ubuntu...
Dsl de ne pas apporter d'aide !
Bon courage !


----------



## charlie1 (30 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour Bonjour !

J'ai encore une question! Comme toujours! J'ai fait l'installation de Linux, donc j'ai ouvert VMware Fusion 2, j'ai cliqué sur <<Nouveau>> en bas à gauche, puis j'ai dit: Continuer sans Disque, ensuite j'ai marqué "avec une image .iso". Après il m'a demandé quelles images .iso je lui est montré et pour finir, il me dit l'installation Rapide, je mets mon Nom complet, avec le nom collé, mon mot de de passe, et voilà, il me dit que après on devra installer Linux.

Ensuite j'ai une page qui s'ouvre avec une grand PLAY dessus, je clickes pour démmarer la machine virtuel et il me dit:

:modo:VMware Fusion ne peut pas se connecter à la machine Virtuelle.
Assurez-vous de disposer des autorisations nécessaire pour exécuter ce programme et accéder à tous les répertoires qu'il utilise, ainsi que des autorisations d'accès à tous les répertoires pour les fichiers temporaires.

Savez-vous qu'es que je peux faire?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## charlie1 (30 Novembre 2008)

Merci quand même  gagarts ! Bonne suite !


----------



## charlie1 (30 Novembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> 1° inutile de graver,l'image .iso sera reconnu par Fusion 2
> 
> 2° le test md5 verifie que le téléchargement est bon
> 
> ...




Re ! Je suis entrain de faire le test! Qu'es que tu entends par " qui doit être la même que l'empreinte connue à l'avance " ?

merci d'avance


----------



## claud (30 Novembre 2008)

8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f *ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso

la première partie avant le *

si tu as bien pris l'image : PC (Intel x86) desktop CD

sur : http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/


----------



## claud (30 Novembre 2008)

charlie1 a dit:


> Savez-vous qu'es que je peux faire?
> 
> Merci d'avance !


J'avoue avoir fait l'installation,il y a environ 10 jours,facilement et spontanément et je
n'ai pas trop de souvenirs précis ; je te conseille de jeter la machine virtuelle si elle
existe (cad s'il y a un fichier à ce nom) et de recommancer.

Il y a une aide en français : lis la.

Edit : "ta maison"/Documents/Machines Virtuelles/"la machine que tu as créé"


----------



## estcethomas (30 Novembre 2008)

charlie1 a dit:


> Bonjour Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai encore une question! Comme toujours! J'ai fait l'installation de Linux, donc j'ai ouvert VMware Fusion 2, j'ai cliqué sur <<Nouveau>> en bas à gauche, puis j'ai dit: Continuer sans Disque, ensuite j'ai marqué "avec une image .iso". Après il m'a demandé quelles images .iso je lui est montré et pour finir, il me dit l'installation Rapide, je mets mon Nom complet, avec le nom collé, mon mot de de passe, et voilà, il me dit que après on devra installer Linux.
> 
> ...



mais dans tout ce que tu nous dit la jamais tu as créés une machine virtuel si?


----------



## claud (30 Novembre 2008)

charlie1 a dit:


> Ensuite j'ai une page qui s'ouvre avec une grand PLAY dessus, je clickes pour démmarer la machine virtuel et il me dit:
> 
> :modo:VMware Fusion ne peut pas se connecter à la machine Virtuelle.
> Assurez-vous de disposer des autorisations nécessaire pour exécuter ce programme et accéder à tous les répertoires qu'il utilise, ainsi que des autorisations d'accès à tous les répertoires pour les fichiers temporaires.
> ...


Tu es bien admin ?

Fais une réparation des autorisations, redémarre le mac...


----------



## charlie1 (30 Novembre 2008)

Hello ! 

Donc j'ai fait le test et mon numéro correspondent bien à celui que tu m'a donné "claud". Merci!

Pour "estcethomas": J'ai rien fait du tout. Enfin voilà ce que j'ai et ce que j'ai fait après, j'aimerais bien votre aide :

- VMware Fusion 2
- Une image sur mon bureau .iso de " ubuntu-8.04 " qui a le bon numéro correspondent à celui que m'a donné "claud".

Et là, vous m'aviez dit que cliquer sur Nouveau en bas à gauche de VMware Fusion 2. Donc ensuite je fais: Continuer sans Disque, ensuite j'ai marqué "avec une image .iso". Après il m'a demandé quelles images .iso je lui est montré et pour finir, il me dit l'installation Rapide, je mets mon Nom complet, avec le nom collé, mon mot de de passe, et voilà, il me dit que après on devra installer Linux.

Ensuite je sais pas... 


Que dois-je faire ?

merci d'avance !


----------



## charlie1 (30 Novembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Tu es bien admin ?
> 
> Fais une réparation des autorisations, redémarre le mac...




Oui je suis bien l'administrateur et ok je vais réparer les autorisations avec le programme Onyx. 

Et redémmarer  !

merci beaucoup tous le monde !!


----------



## estcethomas (30 Novembre 2008)

tu devrais allé faire un tour par ici je pense que ça pourrait t'aider!


----------



## charlie1 (30 Novembre 2008)

Merci! C'est parfait jusqu'au moment ou le tutos dit de démmarer la machine virtuel mais je peux pas !


----------



## claud (30 Novembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> tu devrais allé faire un tour par ici je pense que ça pourrait t'aider!


Thomas le Sauveur !


----------



## charlie1 (30 Novembre 2008)

Oui c'est très bien son tutos mais le truc, s'est que j'ai pas les autorisations... C'est bizzare !


----------



## estcethomas (30 Novembre 2008)

je comprends pas... de quel autorisation est ce que tu parle? tu peux nous faire un screen de la ou ça bloque?


----------



## charlie1 (30 Novembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> je comprends pas... de quel autorisation est ce que tu parle? tu peux nous faire un screen de la ou ça bloque?



Ouais pas de problèmes! Mais je pourrais publier ou la photo?


----------



## estcethomas (30 Novembre 2008)

ben ici dans cette discussion! voila un peu d'aide au cas ou tu ne saurais pas comment t'y prendre!


----------



## charlie1 (30 Novembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> ben ici dans cette discussion! voila un peu d'aide au cas ou tu ne saurais pas comment t'y prendre!




merci beaucoup !

http://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1gq2.png

Alors qu'en dites-vous ?

merci d'avance


----------



## estcethomas (30 Novembre 2008)

et ta machine virtuel tu la voit quand tu vas dans ton finder?

bon je vais telecharger la version d'essais pour voir ce que ça donne!

EDIT: je viens de me rendre compte qu'il n'y a pas de version d'essais...

EDIT2: ah si!


----------



## estcethomas (30 Novembre 2008)

bon, j'ai fini l'install, j'ai aussi eu quelques petits problèmes mais aucun qui ressemble au tient...
je trouve que pour un logiciel payant il est pas super bien foutu! pour ce que j'en fait virtualbox est bien mieux!

petite prcision j'ai essayé avec la version 8.10!


----------



## charlie1 (1 Décembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> bon, j'ai fini l'install, j'ai aussi eu quelques petits problèmes mais aucun qui ressemble au tient...
> je trouve que pour un logiciel payant il est pas super bien foutu! pour ce que j'en fait virtualbox est bien mieux!
> 
> petite prcision j'ai essayé avec la version 8.10!




Bah s'est très gentil tous ce que vous faites pour moi ! Merci ! S'est ces p****** d'Autorisations qui embêtent !

je vais voir ce que je peux faire !

PS: Comme j'ai acheté Vmware Fusion 2, et que il y a un Serial qu'on peut mettre 5 ordis différents, tu le veux EstcetThomas? 

Et toi Claud, tu le veux un aussi?


----------



## claud (1 Décembre 2008)

charlie1 a dit:


> Et toi Claud, tu le veux un aussi?


Merci mille fois mais j'ai déjà une licence.

Ne perds pas courage.Vmware est capricieux et Linux encore plus.

Je te suggère :

  -de jeter ton ou tes machines virtuelles à la corbeille
  -de désinstaller VMware (il y a un désinstallateur)
  -de tout recommancer en prenant 8.04 ;en effet tout est automatique avec cette version ; c'est encore plus simple

A noter que j'ai été conduit,en raison des caprices de VMware de l'installer non pas
sur le DDinterne de mon MBP mais sur une partition d'un DDexterne avec le seul leopard !
Et là 8.04 marche TTB.


----------



## claud (1 Décembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> virtualbox est bien mieux!


Tu m'as alléché !

J'ai ubuntu 8.04 qui marche TTB avec VMware sur une partition d'un DDexterne (avec
le seul leopard et Fusion 2).

J'ai voulu installer Ubuntu 8.10 avec VirtualBox sur mon MBP.

Installation classique et sans problème ; redémarrage ; tout baigne ; extinction
au bout d'un moment évidemment ; et là la VM est...avortée !

Je recommance pensant qu'il fallait installer les "additions" ; je ne sais pas faire et 
même punition :avortement !

Comment as-tu fait pour éviter cet échec ?

Merci beaucoup.

Edit : as-tu un tuto ? J'ai fait à l'intuition...


----------



## claud (1 Décembre 2008)

J'ai pu installer ubuntu 8.04 sur VirtualBox ; il y a des pièges (des bugs ?) à chaque coin...

Je n'ai qu'une médiocre résolution ; sans avoir installé les " additions" , j'ai avec naïveté
cliqué sur "plein écran" ; d'où un autre bug,plantage et...à nouveau une VM avortée
et donc à jeter !!!

Comme il faut 1 heure pour recommencer je laisse VirtualBox manifestement névrosé
à plus calme et plus inspiré que moi...

VMware pourtant assez capricieux est magnifique à côté.

Sans doute la virtualisation de windows XP est bien au point mais Linux....


----------



## estcethomas (1 Décembre 2008)

oui non mais bon j'ai dit ç mais il faut savoir que ce que j'en fait c'est casiment rien! Mais bon j'ai dit sa sur le coup parce que voila... tout dépend de ce que tu fais avec linux mais bon moi perso quand j'en ai vraiment besoin et que je n'ai pas mon post ubuntu avec moi j'utilise refit...

et sinon non merci pour la liscence je ne pense pas m'en servir! Mais je trouve que c'est une proposition très très gentille et je pense que ça merite un cdb!

pour en revenir à ton problème je pense que la solution proposée par claud est peut être la meilleur!


----------



## charlie1 (2 Décembre 2008)

SA MARCHE ! YES ! J'ai tous refait, l'installation et le Dl de Ubuntu et s'est bon !

J'aimerais dire un grand merci à tous ceux qui m'on aidé!


ET surtout  à Claud et EstcetThomas!

GRACIAS !


----------



## estcethomas (2 Décembre 2008)

et ben voila!
tu l'auras bien mérité ta virtualisation!


----------



## charlie1 (2 Décembre 2008)

Enfaite tous joue parfait ! Une petite question, le Ubuntu que j'ai sur mon bureau, je peux le mettre à la pubelle ?


----------



## claud (3 Décembre 2008)

charlie1 a dit:


> Enfaite tous joue parfait ! Une petite question, le Ubuntu que j'ai sur mon bureau, je peux le mettre à la pubelle ?


Bravo !

"le ubuntu sur ton bureau" dont tu parles :
-si c'est le .iso tu peux le garder un peu "au cas où" ; mais comme tu pourras le retélécharger
à tout moment bien sûr tu peux t'en débarrasser.
-si c'est une ex-machine virtuelle évidemment à la corbeille.

Edit : Tu dois éprouver une grande satisfaction ; comme moi il y a environ 18 mois la première fois
que j'ai installé un dualboot Tiger-Ubuntu sur mon iBook G4.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Décembre 2008)

bonjour,
encore moi,
j'ai downloadé l'image iso de Xubuntu 7, mais là grosse déception aprés gravage sur Cd , impossible de booter avec ce disque,:mouais:
c'est la troisième fois qu'une image iso de distri ubuntu Ppc déconne ! 
jamais eu ce probléme avec les distris pour win Pc 
et en plus je sais plus faire le controle ! (retour forum ubuntu...)

y aurais t'il des adresses de download plus efficaces que d'autres ?
merçi,

patrick


----------



## claud (3 Décembre 2008)

Là tu trouveras ton bonheur :
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/edgy

ça bootera !

Edit : ou http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/


----------



## gagarts (4 Décembre 2008)

Salut !
Pour Xubuntu pour PPC, tu trouveras tout ce dont tu as besoin (en images .iso) ici :
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/ (pour la 7.10)
lien direct de l'image (alternate) :
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/xubuntu-7.10-alternate-powerpc.iso
les sommes MD5 pour les images disque de Xubuntu 7.10 :
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/MD5SUMS

Si tu veux 8.10 (personnellement pas testée) :
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/8.10/release/
lien direct de l'image (alternate uniquement) :
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/8.10/release/xubuntu-8.10-alternate-powerpc.iso
les sommes MD5 pour les images disque de Xubuntu 8.10 :
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/8.10/release/MD5SUMS

Et quoi qu'il en soit, si tu utilises Xubuntu pour PPC, garde ces quelques adresses sous la main :
- Aide pour installer Ubuntu 6.06 Alternate sur un PPC en dual-boot (à adapter en fonction des évolutions apparues depuis...  ) :
http://chamblandes.tuxfamily.org/
- Un blog sur lequel il y a des petits conseils pour fignoler son installation (ici sous Ubuntu 7.04 sur iBook G4, mais valable pour beaucoup de config !) :
http://blog.effraie.org/post/Feisty-Fawn-sur-Power-PC
http://blog.effraie.org/post/2006/10/17/Ubuntu-sur-mac-quelques-astuces
... Il existait aussi une page indiquant les sources de logiciels pour les PPC... Mais je n'arrive plus à remettre la main dessus... désolé !

Ceci dit, tu devrais être à même de mettre xubuntu sur ton PPC !

Bon courage !


----------



## claud (4 Décembre 2008)

A ma connaissance Ubuntu (et X K...) 6.10 est la dernière version officiellement supportée pour powerpc.
Donc risque d'échec avec les suivantes dès le live ou l'installation.

Il vaut donc mieux installer 6.10 et par mise à jour simpliste aller à 7.04 ou 7.10 voire 8.04
(ce que j'ai fait sur mon iBook).


----------



## charlie1 (4 Décembre 2008)

Re-moi ! Une petite question, est-ce que vous savez oû je peux DL << Kubuntu >> pour mac et la dernière version ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## claud (5 Décembre 2008)

charlie1 a dit:


> Re-moi ! Une petite question, est-ce que vous savez oû je peux DL << Kubuntu >> pour mac et la dernière version ?
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Vas voir là http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/
tu trouveras ou sinon les liens.


----------



## SDION (5 Décembre 2008)

charlie1 a dit:


> Salut! Enfaite je me suis peut-être mal expirmé, je suis débutant dans le domaine (j'y connais rien) mais mon copain va m'apprendre des trucs assez hard, avec des terminals, des trucs vachement compliqué et pour cela j'ai besoin d'installé Linux.


 
Excuses moi d'être brutal, mais je me fais un peu de soucis pour toi Charlie. En effet, ton copain veut t'apprendre des trucs assez hard (c'est tes mots). Mais tu sembles avoir des difficultés avec des manipulations relativement simple.

Tu veux apprendre à programmer, c'est bien, c'est très bien. Mais peut-être pourrais tu commencer par des choses simple :
- As tu essayé "automator"
- As tu essayé AppleScript

Ces 2 programmes sont dans ton mac, et prêt à être utilisé. Et déjà là, tu as un terrain de jeu assez poussé.... et d'innombrable tutos.

L'installation de linux (j'utilise la RedHat et la SuSE) est assez simple à l'installation, mais deviens rapidement pénible, dès QUE LE DRIVER que l'on veut ne soit pas dans la distrib (il faut chercher sur internet, le compiler.... et c'est pas gagné), et c'est sans compter du remappage du clavier.

Soyons positif, commences par faire simple, les trucs hard viendront plus tard. En apprentissage d'un langage, le premier programme que l'on fait c'est faire afficher "hello word" 

Alors je me repète, fais simple, doucement... et demandes à ton copain de te guider dans cette belle voie... mais doucement.... sinon dans 15 jours tu fous ton Mac par la fenêtre.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (5 Décembre 2008)

Un grand merçi à tous pour toutes ces adresses !
qui me font gagner beaucoup de temps (3 à 5 heures de connection hebdo)
donc dès que je trouve un lieu de dowloadage sur et rapide je grave quelques distris et puis
je teste,
il y a déjà des anciennes V° (6 ou 7?) que j'ai pas su ou pas pu installer,
mon DD est prêt, deux parties de 37 go, une pour panther, l'autre pour linux,
sur mon Ibook G3, 
je donnerai des news de l'install,
cordialement,
patrick


----------



## gagarts (5 Décembre 2008)

Salut !
La 6.10 d'Ubuntu est la dernière OFFICIELLEMENT MAINTENUE par Canonical.
Sauf qu'elle ne bénéficie d'une maintenance d'un an et demi depuis sa sortie... (autant vous dire qu'elle n'est plus maintenue à l'heure où vous lirez ces lignes...
La dernière qui soit encore maintenue, c'est 6.06 (jusqu'en juin prochain [2009, quoi  ] !) car c'était la première LTS... Mais déjà avec celle-ci, j'avais du mal à faire une installation propre.
De plus comme j'ai une palourde (cadencée à seulement 466 MHz), Xubuntu était pour moi le meilleur choix. J'ai donc pris la dernière Xubuntu pour PPC maintenue par la communauté (à l'époque, la 7.10, aujourd'hui, la 8.10, mais je n'ai pas testé cette dernière). J'ai ensuite migré vers la 8.04 avec les mises à jour et ça tourne...
Personnellement, je ne recommenderais pas UNE version plutôt qu'une autre car certaines versions sont moins compatibles que d'autres avec telle architecture (par exemple G3) mais fonctionnera super bien avec telle autre (genre G5)... de plus, dans une version récente, certaines fonctionnalités sont opérationnelles dès l'install (alors qu'il fallait les activer avec la version précédente).
Et NORMALEMENT des bug sont SENSES être résolu (je dis sensé car il apparaît souvent de nouveaux bug avec une nouvelle version).

En conclusion, en attendant Juin 2009, il n'y a qu'une version OFFICIELLE d'Ubuntu pou PPC, c'est la 6.06... Maintenant, le clavier Mac n'était pas opérationnel à l'époque... (dommage de se compliquer la vie  à taper de la ligne de commandepour atteindre la @ par exemple).
Et puis, après le mois de juin... on oublie Ubuntu pour les PPC ?
NON, la communauté s'occupe de sortir chaque nouvelle version depuis la 7.04 ! donc, tirez vous-même les bonnes conclusions sur le long terme !

Une dernière chose, si vous trouvez quelqu'un sur un forum qui a la même config hardware que vous et que son Ubuntu est 100% opérationnel, suivez ses traces ! (et ne le lâchez pas !  )

Allez, bon courage à chacun et bon W.E. !


----------



## charlie1 (6 Décembre 2008)

Re-Bonjour tous le monde! Alors voilà je reviens pour vous dire que tous marche à merveille!

C'est vraiment bien! Par contre, encore une petite question, est-ce que vous connaissez peut-être un logiciel sympa et efficace pour cracker des résaux Wi-Fi WEP et WAP en ayant une bonne antenne ?

Merci d'avance et vous ne vous inquiètez pas, je vais pas aller cracker le résaux de la grand-mère d'a côté... Enfin... Si elle connaît internet 


merci d'avance


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Décembre 2008)

charlie1 a dit:


> Re-Bonjour tous le monde! Alors voilà je reviens pour vous dire que tous marche à merveille!
> 
> C'est vraiment bien! Par contre, encore une petite question, est-ce que vous connaissez peut-être un logiciel sympa et efficace pour cracker des résaux Wi-Fi WEP et WAP en ayant une bonne antenne ?
> 
> ...


WPA ça se crack difficilement pour le moment, mais y a des Australiens qui y sont arrivés y a pas longtemps (slashdot).

la suite aircrack-ng est la meilleure que je connaisse, ça marche très bien


----------



## charlie1 (7 Décembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> WPA ça se crack difficilement pour le moment, mais y a des Australiens qui y sont arrivés y a pas longtemps (slashdot).
> 
> la suite aircrack-ng est la meilleure que je connaisse, ça marche très bien




Mais aircrack-ng est sur mac? Sur PC ou Linux? Et pis je crois que aircrack-ng se travaille à la ligne de commande non ?

merci d'avance


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Décembre 2008)

charlie1 a dit:


> Mais aircrack-ng est sur mac? Sur PC ou Linux? Et pis je crois que aircrack-ng se travaille à la ligne de commande non ?
> 
> merci d'avance


Heu c'est sous linux, mais doit y avoir un port sur mac avec MacPort je pense, à vérifier.

Y a des GUI pour cracker des réseaux wifi maintenant ?! 'Savent plus quoi inventer


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (17 Décembre 2008)

voilà !
j'ai installé cette V° sur un imac 400Dv, (1h30)
mais au démarrage quasi invisible, le choix du dual boot : x pour l'os X mac, puis un
caractère illisible à l'écran pour linux , un" L" ou "l" ???
et certainement le clavier anglais (je crois ?!?)
donc blocage à l'écran d'acceuil, avec logo "xubuntu",
ensuite s'affiche la Busybox V°1 !
je sais même pas ce que c'est !,
je tape "reboot": redémarrage sous mac DSX pour quitter proprement,
des pistes de dépannage ?
cordialement,
Patrick
PS: je suis pas vraiment sur que Linux et moi on soit en phase...


----------



## claud (17 Décembre 2008)

Selon ma petite expérience c'est L pour Linux,X pour mac OS X et C pour démarrer sur un éventuel CD/DVD.Mais il ne faut pas intervenir ! Par défaut au boot on va vers l'un des deux OS (Linux je crois).

Pour choisir on boote ou reboote en appuyant sur la touche Alt et là on choisit et si on a choisi
Linux surtout on ne touche à rien ! On laisse faire et on y arrive.


----------



## gagarts (17 Décembre 2008)

Salut !
Pour ton PB de busybox, c'est (hélas) normal... la 7.10 foire au démarrage !
il te faut suivre les directives ici :
http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/probleme-xubuntu-236404.html
dès que tu as démarré, attends d'avoir le message que des mises-à-jours sont dispo et migre sou 8.04 et ton pb sera réglé ! (sinon, tu y ausras droit à chaque démarrage !)
Ensuite, tu n'auras plus de son... alors je te donne aussi le lien pour t'aider :
http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=267014
Avec ça, je pense que tu devrais réussir !
Sinon, comme le dis claud; pour booter sous Ubuntu, tu tapes "l" (le L minuscule) et pour booter sous OSX, tu tapes "x"... Enfin, tu peux aussi booter sur un CD en appuyant tapant "c"... Par défaut, tu booteras sur GNU/Linux !
(juste pour bien confirmer ce qu'à dit Claud au dessus !  )


----------



## claud (17 Décembre 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> la 7.10 foire au démarrage !



Perso j'ai eu Ubuntu 7.10 sur mon iBook G4 pendant plusieurs mois avant de migrer vers 
8.04 (où je suis encore) et  7.10 fonctionnait TB .Mais j'avais installé à l'origine 6.10
officiellement reconnu.Je n'avais même pas pu booter sur 7.10 quand j'avais voulu l'installer
en premier...(ni 7.04).
Que de caprices !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Décembre 2008)

bonjour et merçi des conseils ,
mais lien 1/ testé:
modprobe inactif sur mon imac rien à faire!
donc lien 2/ (enregistré dans mes marques pages) pas encore utile,

je dois réinstaller ? ou bien essayer une V° plus ancienne ?
quelle galère, sans Adsl en plus à chaque nouvelle tentative je perd un ou deux jour; 
trouver un lieu de downloadage rapide et fiable etc.
Je m'accroche car Ubuntu déjà testé sur plusieurs Pc, s'installe vite et donne une seconde jeunesse à des Pc anciens,
dommage que se soit aussi pénible sur les ppc 
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## claud (18 Décembre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> je dois réinstaller ? ou bien essayer une V° plus ancienne ?



Vas là prendre ubuntu 6.10 (officiellement reconnu) (avec son md5) :
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/

Sur ce fil http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-an...781885.html?highlight=ubuntu+6.10#post4781885
tu trouveras des infos d'installation.

Edit : une fois ubuntu installé tu peux en quelques clics installer kubuntu et avoir à
l'ouverture de la cession le choix u ou k.J'imagine qu'on peut faire de même avec xubuntu.


----------



## gagarts (18 Décembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> ubuntu 6.10 (officiellement reconnu)



Cette expression n'est pas le reflet de la réalité la 6.10 est la dernière version que Canonical ait sortie. Maintenue un an et demi, elle n'est plus aujourd'hui OFFICIELLEMENT maintenue. La SEULE qui le soit encore, c'est la 6.06 LTS qui sera maintenue jusqu'en juin 2009... après, toutes les versions PPC seront maintenues par la communauté ! (Debian et bien d'autres distro n'existent QUE par le maintien de la communauté !)

Vouloir bénéficier des avancées techniques réalisées par la communauté n'est pas un mal en soi ! mais ce n'est pas parce que une version a bien marché sur le G4 de Claud qu'elle marchera aussi bien sur le G3 de Patrick Jean Jacques... Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ? L'architecture n'est pas la même... (par exemple : un LiveCD tournera nickel sur un iMac G4 mais pas avec un PowerMac G3... ce n'est qu'un exemple)

De même une version qui tourne sur les premiers modèles d'iMac n'est pas garantie de tourner sans PB sur un iMac RevA ou RevB... Bref !

Pour en revenir au problème, Patrick Jean Jacques, tu as essayé toutes les lignes du premier lien ? (en fait, que veux-tu dire par : "modprobe inactif sur mon imac rien à faire!" il faut taper plus que juste "modprobe"... j'ai pas bien compris, en fait !)
et tu n'as pas réussi à booter ? (malgré les 4 lignes de code...)

Si, par hasard, tu arrivais à l'interface graphique (même si tu as des bugs d'affichage), commence par trouver le moyen de migrer vers Hardy (8.04) ! Ensuite, on s'occupera des autres soucis !


----------



## claud (18 Décembre 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> elle n'est plus aujourd'hui OFFICIELLEMENT maintenue.



Sur le site Ubuntu français on lit
Depuis la dernière version officielle (Ubuntu 6.10 (Desktop CD, Server install CD, Alternate install CD)), les PowerPC ne sont plus officiellement supportés
ce qui explique qu'on peut télécharger 6.10 mais pas les suivantes sur le site officiel de langue
anglaise d'Ubuntu.


----------



## gagarts (18 Décembre 2008)

Effectivement, il n'est plus possible de télécharger les ISO d'Ubuntu et de ses variantes sur le site de "base", mais plusieurs sites "officiels" contiennent les ISO pour les powerPC et autres architectures non-maintenue par canonical :
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
avec une adresse comme ça, on peut difficilement faire plus OFFICIEL ! 
regarde dessus, dans la partie 'ports' tu trouveras toutes les versions pour PPC !
donc Ubuntu pour PPC est bel-et-bien disponible sur les sites OFFICIEL de Canonical
(le site officiel d'Ubuntu est : www.ubuntu.com un minimum de connaissance me permet de dire que http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ est donc le serveur OFFICIEL de téléchargement d'image ISO d'Ubuntu !)
(EDIT : sur ton site, on trouve aussi des version plus récentes : http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/ ... en cherchant un peu !  )
Enfin, ce débat ne mènera à rien...
Autant tester et voir si ça marche !
Je suis juste surpris que les procédures qui ont marché sur d'autres modèles d'imac G3 ne sont pas opérationnelles sur celui de Patrick Jean Jacques.
J'attends donc impatiemment de ses nouvelles !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Décembre 2008)

bonsoir Gagarts,
en fait j'avais déjà essayé la V° officielle de Ubuntu 6.06 quand elle est sortie
(reçue via Cannonical) ce cd est bugué ! il s'installe pas ....
rien à l'écran et pleins de tutos qui donnent rien au final,
j'ai posté ici à ce sujet,:mouais:
donc je vais vers les V° 7 ou 8 via une MàJ,
à mon dernier coup d'essais j'avais donc trois ou quatre ligne de code à entrer;
modprobe etc.(j'ai pas mes notes sous les yeux....)
qui ne donnent rien, pour finir je suis toujours sur la page d'acceuil avec logo Xubuntu,
rien ne ce passe puis arrive l'utilitaire de dépannage dont j'oublie le nom,
(voir plus haut),dans lequel je sais rien faire sans "reboot" pour passer sous OS X pour éteindre la machine,
je tourne en rond sans bien comprendre ce qui se passe,
par contre j'installe pleins de V° Linux exotiques sur des Pc sans aucuns problèmes !
chercher l'erreur,
a plus tard avec des infos plus pointues, je suis pas chez moi,
patrick JJ
PS: trés touché de votre aide...


----------



## gagarts (19 Décembre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> j'installe pleins de V° Linux exotiques sur des Pc sans aucuns problèmes !
> chercher l'erreur



Disons qu'il est plus facile de s'occuper d'un marché qui représente 90% (au bas mot) du parc informatique que des 10 % restants...
surtout quand ces-mêmes 10 % sont abandonnés par leur propres constructeurs !
Si l'image n'est pas assez claire, je peux préciser... 
Bref !
Il existe plein de version Linux pour PPC (un site les recense, d'ailleurs, il me semble que c'est http://penguinppc.org/ )
Mais ça ne veut pas dire que toutes marcheront sur ton Mac !
Si ça te chante, tente avec la 8.10 (je ne l'ai pas encore testée, je m'en occuperais la semaine prochaine, pendant mes congés... 
@+


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Décembre 2008)

des liens ajoutés des mes "marques pages"
j'étudie le tout dans la semaine d'un autre poste avec plus de débit !
car actuellement je poste de chez moi avec le seul modem interne (V92) de l'imac,
c'est plutôt lent,
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## qsdfg (22 Décembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> comme l'a dit claud c'est super simple juste besoin de ton logiciel de virtualisation et d'un live cd... et encore... tu peux partir du .iso avec les logiciel de virtualisation!
> 
> par contre je te conseil de prendre la 8.10 et pas la 8.04, il y a eu une màj de faite, autant en profiter!



En effet directement à partir du fichier .iso (même pas besoin de le décompresser), ça fonctionne parfaitement. 

J'ai installé Ubuntu avec Parallels et aussi VirtualBox (pour essayer), et je suis déçu car la fenêtre est plutôt petite et cela nécessite de capturer la souris dans la fenêtre contrairement à XP où la fenêtre peut être de grande taille et la souris non capturée.

* Avez vous ces "problèmes" de taille de fenêtre ?*

Ubuntu est livré avec Fifrefox et c'est moins dépaysant, mais tout en ayant ajouté des plugins, il m'est impossible de voir les JT de France 2 et de France 3.
Comment faire ?


----------



## claud (22 Décembre 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> * Avez vous ces "problèmes" de taille de fenêtre ?*


Avec VirtualBox sur mon MBP 17" (1680 x 1050) Ubuntu 8.04 est dans une petite fenêtre
avec une résolution 800 x 600 ; c'est désagréable et je n'ai pas de solution...

Avec Fusion 2 superbe plein écran !


----------



## qsdfg (22 Décembre 2008)

Mon iMac a un écran de 20" et je ne connais pas la talle de la fenêtre mais ça me semble identique.

Parallels de ce point de vue est moins bien (enfin la version 3.0, car je ne sais pas si la nouvelle 4.0 est meilleure avec Ubuntu). 

Pour la souris, faut-il la capturer ou est elle libre ?


----------



## claud (22 Décembre 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> Pour la souris, faut-il la capturer ou est elle libre ?


Je ne sais plus.VirtualBox a le don de m'agacer et après chaque essai je jette la machine
virtuelle en me disant que je reprendrai tout un jour... plus chanceux !

Mais je crois me souvenir qu'il fallait la capturer.


----------



## qsdfg (22 Décembre 2008)

Pour moi c'est un peu de cela aussi. C'est par curiosité car le mac me convient (presque) parfaitement. 
*Ce qui est surtout intéressant c'est de se rendre compte de ce qui se fait ailleurs.* Et certains mac users ont de belles illeures (à une époque, il vallait mieux en avoir, mais c'est ça l'évolution).

Ici même sur macgé, on s'était moqué de moi lorsque je demandais pourquoi et si cela ne surprenait pas de voir que dans l'utilitaire disque lors de la réparation des autorisations, on avait droit à chaque fois à toute la liste, même de celles déjà précédemment réparées. Eh bien on m'a répliqué que c'était tout simplement "normal" (Lapalisse n'aurait pas dit mieux, puisque le système fonctionnait comme cela ).

Mais depuis, tout a changé (il doit y avoir des ingénieurs aux grandes oreilles ), et le fonctionnement actuel est bien plus logique.


----------



## claud (23 Décembre 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> *Ce qui est surtout intéressant c'est de se rendre compte de ce qui se fait ailleurs.*



Phrase merveilleuse ; c'est ce qui m'a guidé toute ma vie (dans tous les domaines) !


----------



## claud (23 Décembre 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> Pour la souris, faut-il la capturer ou est elle libre ?


Tu as la méthode pour rendre la souris libre : http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/sujet-7576-virtualbox-installer-les-additions-client-dans-ubuntu


----------

